# Longworth Chuck



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello. I'm looking to purchase (not make) a Longworth chuck for my Jet 1642. (the largest one that will fit)

Are there Longworth chucks that are better than others? If the answer is "yes", why and what are they?

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Surprised I don't have any comments.

I posted the same question on another forum and the " Ron Brown's Best" got some really good reviews.
I ordered one and it came in yesterday. Have not used it yet, but when I do I'll try to remember to comment on it in this thread. Might help somebody else looking for this type of chuck.

Dick


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

I know a lot of woodturners, but I don't know anybody who has or uses a Longworth chuck.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I've read post from guys on my banjo making forum who use Longworth Chucks to make wooden banjo rims. I've thought about getting one, but there are a few things that keep stopping me. 

My lathe is a gap bed lathe, but by the time I get the Longworth mounted to a faceplate and then on the spindle, the workpiece is no longer within the gap, greatly reducing the diameter I would want to turn. 

I've had pieces come loose from my scroll chuck after a catch. It hasn't been dangerous, but it's really inconvenient as the piece is usually damaged and at least slightly out of round after being put back in the check. It seems like a piece could easily come loose from a Longworth chuck. 

They seem expensive for what they are. I would hate to buy it and have it sit around for the afore mentioned reasons. 

I would trust that whatever The Woodturner's catalog had would be high quality - here's one. 

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/103/4604/RMWoodCo-Modern-Longworth-Chuck?term=longworth


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Dick,

I have the modern 12 inch Longworth chuck, it works well, I like it.

Paul


----------



## Jerry Maske (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got a 12" and a 16" Longworth and, within certain limits, they can't be beaten. The instructions give you two MANDATES. Tighten opposite buttons, not next to each other. Do it like you put on your lug nuts on your tire and you'll spread the tension evenly. The other point that's easy to miss, or ignore, is that these chucks are NOT made for Hogging out a lot of wood. They will not stand up to the stress. And, Slow is the way to go. I typically run mind UNDER 500 and keep the tail stock engaged with as little force as you can. Then as a final step, back the tail stock off and clean up any mark it may have left.

This chuck has limits, but if you pay attention to the maker's instructions, you'll be happy. Buy a bag of replacement nibs too. Should you have a catch, one of them is going to be bent; don't ask how I know that. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

I also have a jet 16/42, i had a friend make me a chuck on his CNC machine. I mainly use it to trim platters.


----------

